# help



## Egy (Nov 9, 2009)

anyone know anything about Egyptians plz tell me 

i know egyptian girl and she ask me for money , help her or not ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Egy said:


> anyone know anything about Egyptians plz tell me
> 
> i know egyptian girl and she ask me for money , help her or not ??


Perhaps you should go onto an Egyptian forum rather than a British Expat forum for your answer???

Jo


----------



## Egy (Nov 9, 2009)

jojo said:


> Perhaps you should go onto an Egyptian forum rather than a British Expat forum for your answer???
> 
> Jo


am ask here cause you're not Arabian and live in Egypt 
so you're the better one answer my questions and know how arabian look for ya waiting your help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is a well know fact that poor egyptians will ask you for money to bury the same relative many times. They always have a sob story to tug at your heart strings and take your money from you.
If you took some time to read some of the thread in here you would see that this subject has been covered over and over again.

Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Since when is Egyptian Arabian?


----------



## Egy (Nov 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It is a well know fact that poor egyptians will ask you for money to bury the same relative many times. They always have a sob story to tug at your heart strings and take your money from you.
> If you took some time to read some of the thread in here you would see that this subject has been covered over and over again.
> 
> Veronica


thanks........................................................................................ Veronica


----------

